# strawberry jam



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

picked a flat of strawberry's(about 9 lbs)yesterday from the pick your own farm down the road only cost 15.00so i got up early and made jam this morning (low sugar) and got 6 pints and 4 half pints out of that batch and had 3 cups left over so i put that in the freezer for next Friday when i go back to pick more --soon the mulberry's will be ready then jelly time -then raspberry and blue berry's -boy im tired already but i will be putting up a lot this year


----------



## Littlebit (Apr 20, 2010)

Sounds Yummmy! My Address is? Just kidding. My sister dose all kinds of jams also.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Jam and bread warm from the oven ... does life get any better.


----------

